# AVG - Australian Vintage



## Cink (30 July 2009)

Industry Group: 	Food Beverage & Tobacco


Principal Activities:  Winemaking, wine marketing and vineyard management


Anyone holding this guys ? any opinions ?


----------



## Amor_Fati (30 July 2009)

*Re: AVG - AUSTRALIAN VINTAGE LTD*

I think this one has serious problems. I only started looking at it because I couldn't understand why CWT was so cheap. I have concluded that it is because 1/3 of its vineyards are tenanted by these guys. For 08 they made a tiny profit (eps=1c) but had negative operating cashflow. Also their cashflow was -3m and they ended the year with 1m of cash. It will be interesting to see their next annual report.

Oh I just checked their half-year 09 results
http://www.australianvintage.com.au/Investors/ResultsPresentations.aspx
I would not touch these with a barge-pole. They lost 127m in those 6 months, operating cashflow was negative 13m. I'm surprised the banks haven't pulled the plug.


----------



## Cink (10 August 2009)

Tried searching for news about them but to no avail, anyone know why its went from 0.135 to 0.180 in a few days?


----------



## pacestick (10 August 2009)

Asa long time holder I remain in because the value has been so destroyed that its not worth selling. On the positive side  Comsec have them on a 440% improvement in the current financial year I have doubts about this  despite some strong efforts they are beset by the following problems
 excess grape supply in Australia this year leading to probable excess wine production
Their export markets are suffering from the GFC
They have been unable to sell a major wine  production facility although they did pick up a penalty fee when the sale fell through.
The supermarkets now have an almost duopoly on wine retail so much for the accc they wouldnt know  competition if it drove over them


----------



## So_Cynical (10 August 2009)

pacestick said:


> The supermarkets now have an almost duopoly on wine retail so much for the accc they wouldnt know  competition if it drove over them




I reckon good wines have never been this cheap...i got some Banrock station wines last week for less than $6 a bottle at a Coles outlet.

Its probably a good time to be buying into the wine industry...i figure this is about as bad as it gets, with all the talk of over production, falling consumption and sales, Aussie dollar strength, irrigation uncertainty, drought, MIS failures and the GFC in general.

When there's so many negatives around its easy to forget what a great Aussie industry this is.


----------



## Amor_Fati (13 August 2009)

Well the market liked their announcement today, up 67%. That finance arrangement might let them earn their way out of the hole they are in.



> Australian Vintage Ltd (AVG) today announced better than expected sales in the 08/09 financial year, combined with the benefits of the strategic review has delivered strong cash flow, cut debt and allowed the company to secure new longer term financing arrangements.


----------



## prawn_86 (13 August 2009)

My old man is actually a wine grape growe, and due to the fact i have had a lot of exposure to the industry it would take a lot to get me to invest in it. The margins are very slim, there is a hell of a lot of competition, demand is constantly changing (meaning it is hard to get the right grapes) and the weather can have a huge impact.

Not my cup of tea. (Or glass of wine in this case). Although i guess SC did well out of them  Well done


----------



## Cink (13 August 2009)

Amor_Fati said:


> Well the market liked their announcement today, up 67%. That finance arrangement might let them earn their way out of the hole they are in.




yeah was wondering how long should i look to hold on them. 

i got in around 0.135 and still holding on.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 August 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Although i guess SC did well out of them  Well done




No  not me...just watching the whole sector as it meets my over sold buying 
criteria, its almost like debt is not a dirty word any more :dunno: AVG is just one of 
the many stocks that have turned around recently, on 1 positive announcement.

hows that saying go...so many stocks so little money.


----------



## Cink (14 August 2009)

ok i caved in and let it go @ 0.375. It was hitting a high of 0.385.


----------



## pacestick (27 May 2010)

AVG are still predicting a 75% increase in NPAT  this is down from 100% due to the strong Australian dollar . High value  branded wines volume  increased by 22%. The company would appear to be on the path to recovery . However the industry as a whole would seem to be still suffering from excess grape supply even though overall crush has fallen.


----------



## Telamelo (31 March 2016)

AVG volume/momentum breakout to new 52 week high's @57c  (shows breakout on 5yr chart as well)

Please dyor as always

Cheers tela


----------



## Porper (31 March 2016)

Telamelo said:


> AVG volume/momentum breakout to new 52 week high's @57c  (shows breakout on 5yr chart as well)
> 
> Please dyor as always
> 
> Cheers tela




Breakout feasible but some distribution at today's high. Very weak close on large volume (for this illiquid stock). Need some better closes.


----------



## peter2 (14 May 2018)

Good observation @Porper  another push higher started the nearly two year decline in price. 
After some corporate restructure price is once again back at two year highs. Price is looking much more bullish here. If you look closely at the daily chart the two recent dips in price were accompanied with lower volume. No significant selling this time at this level. 






Disclosure: I have nibbled.


----------



## Miner (17 December 2018)

Have started following winery shares while consuming some of their products to celebrate pre Christmas days  and two are of my interest.
TWE and AVG. I liked AVG and interestingly noticed the volume of AVG has shot up few times than their recent sales. Volume picked up to more than 700000 on Friday (look at the volume on previous days) and today (Monday 17/12) by lunch time it has shot up more than 1 million shares with no particular news. Don't know if they learnt Miner is consuming lots of red 
On serious front - it may not be such a simple math because with increased volume the price has gone down.  Pasted three extracts from ASX today .
Enjoy the festivity and go for AVG (conflict of interest as I put a buy order on AVG at 50 cents and found it has gone through completely)


----------



## So_Cynical (18 December 2018)

Under 50c per share seems good value, was thing about AVG for the 2019 tipping comp ~ was only 5 or 6 years ago that there was an over supply and some vines were getting ripped out, now supply and demand are in balance...really should of been buying in the doom and gloom rather than the current glass half full perhaps.


----------



## So_Cynical (6 January 2019)

Trading at 48c now, from 1st Jan 2019 the Chinese tariff on Australian imported wine is zero.
~


----------



## divs4ever (25 August 2021)

Australian Vintage Limited Delivers Record Full Year Profit Result of $19.6 million
A very strong performance in Australian Vintage Limited’s (ASX: AVG) core UK and Australian businesses together with improved production efficiencies enabled AVG to record a 79% Net Profit after tax improvement for the 12 months to June 2021. The result is the highest AVG has achieved over the last 10 years. Key financial highlights:
• Net Profit after tax (NPAT) up 79% to $19.6 million
• EBIT (Earnings before tax and interest) up 59% to $30.4 million
• EBITS (earnings before tax, interest and SGARA) up 48% to $31.2 million
• Total Revenue up $6.8 million to $274.0 million
• Cash flow from operating activities up $22.8 million to $45.0 million and net debt reduced by $24.5 million to $42.8 million
• Sales of our 4 key brands, McGuigan, Tempus Two, Nepenthe and Barossa Valley Wine Company (BVWC) up 12%
• Earnings per share up 79% to 7.0 cents per share
• ROCE (Return on Capital Employed) improved by 70% to 7.5%
• Total Shareholder Return (TSR) of 83% over FY21
• Final dividend of 2.7 cents per share, franked to 60%


 DYOR

 WHOOPS 

 i missed this one , i was looking at it as a ( partial ) replacement  for CCL , but then got distracted chasing gold producers 

 have some commitments this afternoon 

 might have to re-check the numbers again tonight 

 CAUTION a high risk China will play games with their wine imports


----------



## divs4ever (8 December 2021)

Planned Retirement of Chief Financial Officer Australian Vintage Limited (ASX: AVG)
 announces that Michael Noack will retire as Chief Financial Officer (CFO) after 27 years with Australian Vintage. Mr Noack will retire as CFO from March 2022 and remain with the Company in an advisory capacity for approximately 12 months to support with the transition of the role. AVG Chairman, Richard Davis said “Mike is leaving the business in a healthy state and we sincerely thank him for his dedication and efforts.
 His extensive experience and financial acumen have been highly valued by the Board, and we wish him all the best for the future”. The Company is well advanced in an executive search process to fill the CFO position and anticipates an announcement will be made regarding the successor in the near future. This announcement was authorised for release by the AVG Board.

 DYOR

 i do not hold this share  , but do have a buy order in the market


----------

